# Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

​Anyone like it?

Not familiar with the comic book story line. So what year is this supposed to be?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I watched the opening show and have not watched the one I recorded last night.
So far it is good. Will not know if the story line gets old for a few more episodes tho.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Seen both, like it a lot. Clark Gregg is awesome, already well-established as a force in both drama and comedy. Great Wheedonistic dialog. Tons of action. Good plots.

Some of the SFX were cheesy in the pilot, but not too bad. But the laws of physics seem to be repealed; you can't plug a hole in an airplane with an inflatable plastic life raft and expect anyone with the smallest clue regarding how space, time, and matter function to buy that. I am also not warming up to "Fitz-Simmons"; for smart people those two rarely have anything smart to say. And that accent makes her unintelligible most of the time. And she is kind of ...not... attractive; I would have rather they cast someone else.

Still, a lot of positives to outweigh the negatives, and I will watch however many eps they do if the quality otherwise remains this high. It is one of the few shows I consider appointment television.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I thought she was very attractive. But I agree, I can't understand either of their accents. I have to run the subtitles for this show.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I like it! Why? Because it has an actual plot and script. Mostly because each episode deals with a specific "thing" and it gets resolved at the end of that episode. No need to remember what happened 3 episodes back with a cliffhanger at the end if every episode!

I watch a lot of BBC now days due to crappy American reality TV. So, the accents are tolerable. I'd like them to annunciate more American though too. I think she quite acceptable looks wise. I hate fake looking women!

I'll keep watching it.

- Jeff 722, 922, 501


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

For the OP. Not sure if you are familiar with the marvel movies either. This is a continuation after the last movie, The Avengers. Timeline is current time, I think. Seeing that movie, at least, will fill in a couple pieces of the backstory. Seeing all of them will fill in more. For instance, the lewd guy died pretty clearly in the movie. How he came back to life is what the "Tahiti" story line will follow. The comment about the last. OA4, or whatever they called it, was a hammer. Reference to the Thor movie.




- Jeff 722, 922, 501


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

My son and I kept pointing out the "technical" problems like the hole in the plane, and that the plane simply wouldn't fly due to it's design, but you have to get past those details so the story can work. I prefer a few unbelievables over people staring into the camera bad mouthing other "actors" (aka most current TV shows including discovery and the learning channels). 

- Jeff 722, 922, 501


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TomCat said:


> Seen both, like it a lot. Clark Greggson is awesome,


Clark Gregg


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drew, the timeline is current.

My recording of the second episode was messed up because my local ABC affiliate was down for the first 20 mins or so. Other than that being a Marvel fan I'm digging the show. The eye candy doesn't hurt either. I've always been a big fan of Ming-Na Wen.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Loved the cameo at the end of the last episode. Didn't actually expect that sort of thing in the series.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Clark Gregg


Edited for your pleasure. Thanks; I realized the error last night.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Supramom2000 said:


> I thought she was very attractive...


I'm not trying to knock the girl, but she is competing with everyone in Hollywood, and put herself out there to inevitable evaluation. Physically, she is better looking than 90% of women out there, but 98% of working actresses are better looking than her. I'm sure I don't meet her standards, either. There are two types of attractive women, those who get better looking the closer your get, and those who get better looking the further away you get. She is in the latter category, IMHO.

And attractiveness is only partly looks; I find her personality pretty annoying, and the accent is grating. She hasn't been given an interesting line or an intelligent thing to say yet, which is on the writers. But bottom line, as I said, I consider this primarily a casting blunder as there are numerous better choices.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

It seemed to me to be very dimwitted to have the blow up raft plug the hole in the side of the jet. That thing would have shot right out that hole and never even slowed down on the way out.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> It seemed to me to be very dimwitted to have the blow up raft plug the hole in the side of the jet. That thing would have shot right out that hole and never even slowed down on the way out.


Like most every other show out there... That's just one of the things you have to accept. I have to keep reminding myself that over and over.


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> It seemed to me to be very dimwitted to have the blow up raft plug the hole in the side of the jet. That thing would have shot right out that hole and never even slowed down on the way out.


1. This is a show based on comic books, and doesn't need to have any connection to reality.
2. That was a S.H.I.E.L.D raft, made from Kevlar and titanium-reinforced floorboards. (OK, I made that up, but I find it infinitely more preferable than complaining.)


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Adamantium actually


----------



## balboadave (Mar 3, 2010)

Even better.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

balboadave said:


> 1. This is a show based on comic books, and doesn't need to have any connection to reality.
> 2. That was a S.H.I.E.L.D raft, made from Kevlar and titanium-reinforced floorboards. (OK, I made that up, but I find it infinitely more preferable than complaining.)


I like the show. Most of the stuff so far looks very well.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I watch it with my 8 year old daughter, so it's all good for me. But I do like it myself as well.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Like most every other show out there... That's just one of the things you have to accept. I have to keep reminding myself that over and over.


I think you have hit on something. I learned a lesson from _Lost_, which was that as good as something might be, it can't be perfect. There about year 2 I was fretting over "I don't remember what happened 3 eps ago and a 2 ep hiatus didn't help" and "I have no idea what is going on and I'm afraid the writers might be just vamping because they too do not know what's going on". But then I learned to ask myself "how much did you enjoy this episode?", and for _Lost_, the answer was almost always "a whole lot". In fact, I only saw one clinker in the entire run,

So I think that is the secret. It is what it is and you may have trouble understanding what motivates a character due to poor storytelling, and you may not like a particular actor in that part due to weird casting, but you have to look at the big picture and ask "is it still worth it". A lot of shows have problems, but some of them have enough redeeming qualities to overcome them. This show is like that, IMHO.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/agents-shield-gets-full-season-647179

SHIELD gets a full-season order

ABC picked up the back 9


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Kinda liking this show. However I've been a Marvel fan from waaaaaaaaaaay Baaaaaaaaaaaack.........


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I like the show but I'm having a sense that the two braniacs are almost like the dopey teenage twins on Justice League cartoon. Their repartee is immature and their voice pitch often doesn't match the seriousness of a situation.

To me, the show is trying to be both serious and somewhat 'light', probably to hit the very young crowd. Still, I've been a comic book show fan for many years so I'll keep watching (by myself because the wife lost interest).


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

say-what said:


> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/agents-shield-gets-full-season-647179
> 
> SHIELD gets a full-season order
> 
> ABC picked up the back 9


It's neither good nor bad. And is very much like you would expect from a comic book plot.


----------

